# Gall bladder - anyone else?



## lesley_x (20 Jun 2014)

I think I might have posted on here before about pain when cycling. This has limited my mileage quite a bit over the past year. I can't cycle more than a mile without pain and nausea.

It is gradually being narrowed down to my gall bladder. High amylase/LFT and tenderness over an area under my right rib cage. Gastros don't seem to care.

This is the same area that gets sore when I exercise/cycle. Any exertion will cause pain in the same region I have a gall bladder flare up.

Has anyone else experienced anything similar?


----------



## ScotiaLass (20 Jun 2014)

Hi Lesley
I have had gallbladder issues (confirmed stones) for 18 months now and am just waiting on a date for my operation - been told around August.

I have severe attacks and the first one landed me in A&E!
Now I know what the pain is I do everything I can to avoid it (mainly diet) but I still get mild attacks with accompanying nausea.
The pain is under my right ribcage and radiates around to my kidney on one or both sides.
Sometimes I am little sore when cycling but it doesn't bring on a full blown attack and I have built my mileage up to just over 30 miles now.

Have you had a scan to confirm gallstones?


----------



## Stephen brown (20 Jun 2014)

I had mine out in 2011, before that had I have had a gun I would have shot myself during the attacks

Have the op ASAP it's the best thing ever


----------



## cardiac case (20 Jun 2014)

I have 8 or 9 gallstones so I've been told, and due for an op in August.

A chap down the road told me he had an attack at 3am and had to be carted off unconscious to hospital.

I told him straight, you think that's bad. I had to sell me road bike.


Paul G


----------



## lesley_x (20 Jun 2014)

Ultrasound in December didn't find stones but they've ordered another one because my bloods support a gall bladder problem. The gall bladder can just be inflamed without stones or have 'sludge' in it which doesn't show up. I have been referred urgently to gastro but last time it took 6 months to see him and he totally ignored the problem. 

Last year I was admitted to a surgical ward with the anticipation I'd be having emergency surgery. But I was admitted on the weekend and it settled and they discharged me without doing anything. It's the worst pain ever, it sends my blood pressure and pulse really high. 

Just curious if the pain cycling could be the same issue, it's not like a gall bladder attack but like a stitch in the exact gall bladder region. I guess the posture of road cycling doesn't help!


----------



## Cubist (21 Jun 2014)

Just had stones diagnosed, and awaiting a consultant appt. I've had three attacks of the associated colic in three years, but nothing in between. I have been in pain on a few occasions, with 13 fracture injuries so far, but nothing as agonising ( and bewildering) as that.


----------



## Glenn (21 Jun 2014)

I had mine removed about 16 years ago by keyhole surgery,I had a month off work as after 2 weeks I was re-admitted to hospital by my doc with an abdominal distension which he thought maybe bleeding, nothing was found but he put me on a further 2 weeks sick leave.

One sideeffect I found was I put on weight, around 14 - 20 during the following year without altering my food or routine.


----------



## midliferider (21 Jun 2014)

lesley_x said:


> I think I might have posted on here before about pain when cycling. This has limited my mileage quite a bit over the past year. I can't cycle more than a mile without pain and nausea.
> 
> *It is gradually being narrowed down to my gall bladder.* High amylase/LFT and tenderness over an area under my right rib cage. Gastros don't seem to care.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced anything similar?



Whose opinion is that? Yours or doctors?


----------



## lesley_x (21 Jun 2014)

midliferider said:


> Whose opinion is that? Yours or doctors?



Have been diagnosed with cholecystitis (w/ diaphragmatic irritation) 5 times in just over a year including one admission to a surgical ward. Also shows up in my blood tests. I don't have stones as far as they can tell on ultrasound, it's not always stones. A year of pretty high dose steroids and several other autoimmune illnesses predispose me to this anyway.


----------



## simon the viking (21 Jun 2014)

Great.... A chance to post my gall bladder story.................. I will give you the short version though

Really bad chest pains - first time it happened I thought it was a heart attack..... got really frequent every week.... ended on drip with pancreatitus in intensive care Docs thought I was an alcoholic (realised I wasn't) Told me to not eat fatty food or touch alcohol until after the op - pains went had op 3 months later been great since

I actually went to work with the pancreatitus and nearly collapsed as I walked in I was sweating and had my fingers shoved in to my side to stop the pain (I hadn't felt too bad when i had left for work) my posh lady boss (department store at an airport) took one look at me and said.... what the F*** are you doing here.......


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Jun 2014)

*



Gall bladder - anyone else?

Click to expand...

*No no, its fine, I've already eaten thanks!



Seriously though, it is one of the few things that hasn't afflicted me......... Yet!!


----------



## Stephen brown (22 Jun 2014)

Doug, prey it doesn't....


----------



## cardiac case (23 Aug 2014)

Well, the day for my op is almost here. Tuesday 26th at 7am to be precise.

Just looking forward to being able to jump on the bike as and when I want to.
Who knows, may even be able to go back to a road bike.

Paul G


----------



## Stephen brown (23 Aug 2014)

Good luck Paul, it will go down as one of the best days of your life

I know that sounds weird but there will be so many things you can do and eat once it's done


----------



## lesley_x (23 Aug 2014)

Well I started this thread. They scanned that area (finally) with MRI and found a 4cm possibly cancerous lymph node in my liver wrapped around the blood vessels which explains the pain, particularly when exercising. Had to go private for them to pay attention  

So although they did find gallstones on a repeat ultrasound they've been a red herring.

Good luck for those going for surgery!


----------



## Glenn (23 Aug 2014)

Good luck Paul, hope it all goes well.


----------



## simon the viking (23 Aug 2014)

Good luck Paul.... you will be a bit sore for a week or 2 but after that you will be fine......


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2014)

Good luck Paul and Lesley!


----------



## cardiac case (23 Aug 2014)

Many thanks for all your good wishes,
and a special "all the best" for you Lesley.

Paul G


----------



## simon the viking (23 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3243614, member: 259"]Exactly the same thing happened to me. Infected gallbladder leading to pancreatitis. The pain till they put me on morphine was like nothing on earth.[/QUOTE]
When I went in they were really off with me thinking I was an alcoholic... attitude changed as soon as they did blood tests and realised I was sober most of the time.....They put me on pethidine.... The state of peace and euphoria that came over made me realise afterwards why a certain type of person would do recreational drugs....


----------



## cardiac case (30 Aug 2014)

Wow ! What a transformation. I'd forgotten what it was like to sleep ALL night.

It's only been four days since the op so still a little pain from the wounds,
but the only major discomfort is now "Brooks Itch", that is, the need to get back on my bike.

Cheers,
Paul G


----------



## simon the viking (30 Aug 2014)

cardiac case said:


> Wow ! What a transformation. I'd forgotten what it was like to sleep ALL night.
> 
> It's only been four days since the op so still a little pain from the wounds,
> but the only major discomfort is now "Brooks Itch", that is, the need to get back on my bike.
> ...


Hope everything goes well with the recovery..... you're right though its amazing to be able to walk around without the constant pain

trust me though you need to stay off the bike for a few weeks (I never thought I would give anyone that advice!!!!)


----------



## Ern1e (30 Aug 2014)

cardiac case said:


> Wow ! What a transformation. I'd forgotten what it was like to sleep ALL night.
> 
> It's only been four days since the op so still a little pain from the wounds,
> but the only major discomfort is now "Brooks Itch", that is, the need to get back on my bike.
> ...


 So glad it's going ok for you the misses had that done a couple of years ago (thank god you hear him say) she was not long before she was out and about ! the only thing I will warn you of is on her way out the hospital ward the nurse said to her "just think Jane you can eat what you want now" so guess what she did KFC the whole sodding 9 yds lol so just watch the weight my friend she gained around 10 lbs in her first week after the op lol


----------



## cardiac case (31 Aug 2014)

Ern1e said:


> So glad it's going ok for you the misses had that done a couple of years ago (thank god you hear him say) she was not long before she was out and about ! the only thing I will warn you of is on her way out the hospital ward the nurse said to her "just think Jane you can eat what you want now" so guess what she did KFC the whole sodding 9 yds lol so just watch the weight my friend she gained around 10 lbs in her first week after the op lol





I've never been a pork pie/fish & chips/ take away type person although I refuse to throw away the skin from a home roast chicken. It's the best bit.

I hoping that being able to work more (self employed) and exercise more (bike) will result in a loss in weight rather than a gain.


I'm staggered by the number of people that have had their gall bladder removed. It seems like the removal of a child's tonsils used to be.
Even Nurse Nina down the Doctors Surgery (sorry, no pics) who dressed my wounds yesterday said she had had the op.

Cheers,
Paul G


----------



## ScotiaLass (31 Aug 2014)

cardiac case said:


> I've never been a pork pie/fish & chips/ take away type person although I refuse to throw away the skin from a home roast chicken. It's the best bit.
> 
> I hoping that being able to work more (self employed) and exercise more (bike) will result in a loss in weight rather than a gain.
> 
> ...


A lot of removals are down to lifestyle, that's why they class it as an elective operation.
I am 4 weeks post op now - difficult surgery but my brilliant surgeon managed it by keyhole.
I'm only now starting to feel better!


----------



## cardiac case (31 Aug 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> A lot of removals are down to lifestyle, that's why they class it as an elective operation.
> I am 4 weeks post op now - difficult surgery but my brilliant surgeon managed it by keyhole.
> I'm only now starting to feel better!





I now feel quite guilty.

Only five days and I feel like a new man.

And before anyone makes a wise crack the wife's already done that.

Paul G


----------



## ScotiaLass (31 Aug 2014)

cardiac case said:


> I now feel quite guilty.
> 
> Only five days and I feel like a new man.
> 
> ...


Awww don't feel guilty! I have a lot of drug reactions and it usually takes me 10 days or so to get up and running.
I had a lot of internal stitches plus a drain, so things took a bit longer than normal to heal.
Just done my first ride in 4 weeks...13 miles and it is so good to be back!


----------



## cardiac case (7 Sep 2014)

Sorry to bore you but I promise this is the last time I post on this thread.

12 days since the op. Feel great, so got the bike out this afternoon.
Didn't plan a long run or anything strenuous. Just go where the road takes me, and come back.
Found a picnic park where a couple had set up a gazebo and were selling tea & cakes and the devil in me just nagged & nagged.

Gowan gowan gowan gowan gowan……. well ok then. Puff pastry triangle with cherry pie filling, and a cuppa.
The chap gave me a serviette and said "you'll need this." I did.

Had a chat with a very pleasant couple about their tandem, then headed back.

Now as I near home there's a hill; to me it's Kettle Hill, but a better name would be The Matterhorn, a hill that
I have never made it up without a rest half way.
Not today though. Stood on the peds, then sat for the last third and dropped onto the granny ring. YES

Lack of gall bladder or cherry puff triangle?

I'm Back
Paul G


----------



## Ern1e (8 Sep 2014)

Lack of gall bladder or cherry puff triangle
My guess could be both @cardiac case and as I posted before watch the weight my friend lol.


----------



## lesley_x (9 Sep 2014)

Sorry to bring the tone of the thread down but I went to hospital for a 3mm gallstone found by ultrasound and the MRCP found the cancer (lymphoma) in my lungs, liver, groin, etc. Makes sense why cycling hurt so much since the biggest lump is right around the blood vessels supplying the liver. Waiting for surgery for biopsy. Did not expect this at 27 although I knew I was high risk.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2014)

Oh my word. Can't say how sorry I am. Fingers crossed for you. The CC lot are here to support you, so post and vent away.... There are some fabulous experts in the NHS so don't lose hope.


----------



## lesley_x (10 Sep 2014)

Thanks guys. And so grateful for private health insurance as the NHS consultants I have seen never ordered any tests just sent degrading letters to my gp about my obvious hypochondriasis. Go private and they found it straight away. The NHS would have left me to rot! 

Thanks for the kind words, on holiday in the south of France at the moment and going to hire road bikes tomorrow


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Sep 2014)

lesley_x said:


> Sorry to bring the tone of the thread down but I went to hospital for a 3mm gallstone found by ultrasound and the MRCP found the cancer (lymphoma) in my lungs, liver, groin, etc. Makes sense why cycling hurt so much since the biggest lump is right around the blood vessels supplying the liver. Waiting for surgery for biopsy. Did not expect this at 27 although I knew I was high risk.


I'm so sorry to hear this.
We're all here for you x


----------

